# Questions on health care?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I have everything taken care of--except a POA. lawyer tells me i need to have a durable power of attorney appointed to make decisions on my financiall, and health care . Is it worthwhile to pay him $75.--when I can print out forms--or have it done as a senior citizenSince I just paid out enough for wills, etc to ensure they were legal--do I really need to pay a lawyer for this --too??


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Any are only worth the paper they are printed on, with an attorney, you have someone to back you up. One more person that knows what you really wanted done. Needs a trusted attorney. $75 is a small price for peace of mind....James


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Technically no as long as you comply with whatever your state requirements are. They do vary by state in terms of witnesses, notarization, and recording. In my state, technically just signing one is enough. In a neighboring state they have to be notarized and then recorded in the Clerk's Office to be valid. You just want to make sure whatever form you use specifically lists any limitations you are placing on their authority and all the common things they can do. Some places like financial institutions and the government are very peculiar about what they will or will not accept. The more recently it has been signed, and the more detailed it is authorizing the specific type of transaction your agent is attempting, the more likely it will be accepted.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

In Texas we can download the forms from a State website called DADS (dept. of aging). You can probably do the same in your state.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

ceresone said:


> I have everything taken care of--except a POA. lawyer tells me i need to have a durable power of attorney appointed to make decisions on my financiall, and health care . Is it worthwhile to pay him $75.--when I can print out forms--or have it done as a senior citizenSince I just paid out enough for wills, etc to ensure they were legal--do I really need to pay a lawyer for this --too??


Ceresone, the senior center here has 1 or 2 day a year that a couple lawyers come in and they write and notorize that kind of stuff for people who've signed up to see the lawyers. Might see what they do in your area.

Mon


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought perhaps that was done,Thanks, frogmammy. I jut paid the lawyers to do the rest of my paperwork. i did the ben. deed, TOd on machines, and fixed the bank accounts. lawyer suggested this last step, and I had resisted since my Sis chpose the wrong one. I plan on living a long time yet, planning next years garden, but I dont want any pressure on the ones behind, if i do go down. I did this all years ago, before my Hubby died--but it seems more complicated now. thanks, Everyone


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

You can make it contingent upon your disability and you can name more than one so that if one person acts up, the other can check them. With more than 1 you can do it so they both have to act together or only 1 can act or if you name three, it takes 2 to act.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Declan,I'll make it the 2 girls, cause they wuld argue it out first. Sounds funny--my girls--are 60 and 58..


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Declan said:


> You can make it contingent upon your disability and you can name more than one so that if one person acts up, the other can check them. With more than 1 you can do it so they both have to act together or only 1 can act or if you name three, it takes 2 to act.


Uh huh. Just make sure whoever you name (whether it be 1 person or 2) KNOWS and UNDERSTANDS what your wishes are. Then make sure they are actually able to go through with it.

My Dad named both a step-sister and myself as health POA. We were both in the same meeting, we both understood what he wanted. But when the time came it looked like a decision might have to be made, the step-sister started hedging.

Luckily, a decision did NOT have to made, but be forewarned that IF the time comes for some people to make a decision, they let emotions for their loved ones cloud their judgement and aren't ready to let them go.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Uh huh. Just make sure whoever you name (whether it be 1 person or 2) KNOWS and UNDERSTANDS what your wishes are. Then make sure they are actually able to go through with it.
> 
> My Dad named both a step-sister and myself as health POA. We were both in the same meeting, we both understood what he wanted. But when the time came it looked like a decision might have to be made, the step-sister started hedging.
> 
> Luckily, a decision did NOT have to made, but be forewarned that IF the time comes for some people to make a decision, they let emotions for their loved ones cloud their judgement and aren't ready to let them go.


Then I guess in that case you need to limit their power from contradicting a DNR/Living Will if you do one of those. There is no perfect way to design one because we don't know what the future will hold. I personally do not like LW's. I just let my POA make that decision based on their best information at the time and under the circumstances as they really exist. No need to over or under think it. I have been told that some ER's treat LW's as DNR's. While theoretically that shouldn't happen, the reality is, a doctor isn't going to sit there and read 10 pages of fine print before deciding whether he can or cannot go advanced life saving on you.


----------

